# lizardmen of Hexoatl



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

*Lzardmen Army log, hopefully picture heavy*

this is my project log for my up and coming lizardmen army, hopefully this one will be eventfull with lots of pictures!!

but anyway, i will be receiving my first regiment tommorow and knowing me will probably be able to finish the front rank by night fall :grin:


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice to see you getting started, but try to pace yourself. You've got to wait at least a week between purchases remember. Stupid delivery times.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yea, 2 weeks, it was sent on tuesday and it is now saturday, it should have been yeseterdfay, but owel, looks like ill have to wait till monday, another day and a bit away


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ok, after ringing the courier company, i have been able to locate my parcel and should be here tommorow. it just happens i have the day of school and the parcel arrives around noon, so looks like lots of progress will be done (mostly de moulding and convertion a scar veteran)

just so i can have a leader in combat patrol

but i will be picking the flashy bits and he will have more gold on him. i will try to post wip pics as i go, aswell as asking tips etc


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

okay, sorry for not updating earlier, but i have done the
spawning champion, standard bearer and musician, 
no they are not finished, they were roughly painted but 
i am waiting for the use of washes, so i can do them properly.

i wont be converting a scar vet as the is no flashy bits in the 
box. 2 diferent pairs of shoulder pads,4 sprues (8 in total of 
shoulder pads) and most importantly, the only decoration bit 
is two petrified heads. but anyway on to the pics

View attachment 1161
View attachment 1162

View attachment 1163
View attachment 1164


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Not bad, but not quite up to your usual standard. Adding in a couple of highlights, and using a wash on the fleshy parts should fix the problem though. I think that maybe your a fan of clean lines, no doubt from your unwholesome Tau affiliation. Anyway, I like the colour choice, it just needs something to break it up.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

don'ty waorry, i have fixed that problem.

i decided that insted of paint the scales red and main body space wolves grey, i am now drybrushing the scales, looks very good now, of and i have started my second rank, half done, just got to do gold, which is blody easy now, just an undercoat of golden yellow and a topcoat of burnished gold works perfectly, no 3 coats of gold lol

i will post pics of these guys done, proberly around 8ish to 9ish

the reason i am getting so much work done is because the last few days i have not been able to go to school because of a severe cold going round, luckily i can sit down in a thick blanket and only have to move my arms.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

hmm some nice looking lizards you have here. i suggest you paint the lizard wolfs gray. wash with the new asurmen blue, then drybrush the scales

oh btw dude rumour has it that after chaos there will be a lizard update too


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am not too keen on the grey skin tones myself. It makes the models look slightly unfinished. Perhaps a wash or a further highlight would do the trick.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Prehaps shade the skin with one of the new washes, I myself havent used them yet but I've seen good results from people who have


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

, i would if i had the washes, and these guys are crap., i have now finished 7 with drybrushed scales and yes i use space wolves

what do you guys think of the gold?, it only takes 2 coats from 2 different paints, undercoat of golden yellow with a topcoat of burnished gold


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

well, expect an update tonight as i have camera and 2 ranks of fully painted saurus warriors.

the reason i can't update now is because my models are at Caledor's as we were battling today 2 apoc games (1 5000pt khornate vs golden eagles, 1 3000pt imp guard armoured fist company vs black legion ) and a small game lizards vs tomb kings.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Well come and get your guys! Anyway, for those of you interested in the outcome, here are the results;

Apoc: Home team:2 Guest:0.
(Eagles & BL) (Khorne & Guard)

Tomb Kings: Began nursing broken bones.


----------

